# [2010] anyone been to wyndham Star island resort Kissimee recently? [merged]



## dixie (Apr 23, 2010)

Would love to know what you thought of the place. Easy Walking distance to a grocery store?? Nice rooms we have a Deluxe "B" unit. If I have any choices which building should I request close to the big pool and closest  walking to the grocery store? Any info is appreciated! Would like an elevator also.


----------



## dixie (Apr 23, 2010)

*anyone been to wyndham Star island resort Kissimee recently? [merged]*

[Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG, so I have merged your 2 threads. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 23, 2010)

We stayed at Star Island this past March in building 19, sixth floor.  This building has elevators.  My mother, who had a hip replaced one year prior, didn't mind the short walk to the pools.  We had both "A" and "B" units for this trip.  The "B" side is very spacious with a king bed, whirlpool tub, two entrances into bath(from master bed and foyer), sofabed, balcony, and well-equipped kitchen.  Resort staff is very accommodating and friendly.  There is a towel exchange mid-week and daily resort activities.  

Most nights, there was a modestly priced dinner offered on the bar/deck; a couple were brought in by local restaurants.(Mexican and Chinese)  There is a little grocery shop at the resort, but it is limited and a bit expensive.  I don't believe that walking to a local grocery store will be possible, the resort is tucked back behind a commercial strip with many restaurants.  You may need to drive to get groceries.

We had a nice time with beautiful weather.  Our party was multi-generational with ages 73, 66, 46, 39, 21, 9 & 6.  There was entertainment for everyone.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a very nice spa at Star Island - single sex, but not European style.  The women's entrance is to the left of the front desk - has an indoor hot tub, steam room, locker/shower rooms, and I believe massages are available. The fitness center looked nice, too.  There are outdoor tennis courts and the "pro" there a year or so, gives "free" intro lessons once or twice a week (early 8am) and then, has a "stroke of the day" session for $15. My sister who played a lot 25 yrs ago, enjoyed both sessions she went to (free lesson was just her and another person). I encouraged her to tip the pro after the "free" session and she found the stroke of the day was more helpful than any class she had taken years ago (felt that was her weakest part of her game in her prime). There is also the daily FREE bucket of golf balls at the driving range at 8AM also.  All this was listed in the activities schedule you will receive at checkin.

Additionally, the older walkup buildings are the closest to the lobby, spa, pool, entrance, fitness center, bar, etc.  If your reservation is with Wyndham, you will most likely be in a elevator building away from the lobby, beyond the tennis courts. It is an easy walk.

PS TGIFridays does room service to the units with their golf cart. But to walk it is easy as it is at the entrance to the resort. Olive Garden is across the street from TGIFridays.


----------



## RIMike (Apr 23, 2010)

*Went two summers ago*

Hi There, Star Island is not a big complex and so the pools are not far from any of the buildings.  I acutally liked being on the backside of the lake.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 24, 2010)

Headed to Star Island May 1. Looks like I'm in "1812 B" which Im hoping means the bigger side unit (B) . Anyone know if this means building 18 and if so, where that might be?

Also, interested in the tennis clinics..heard they are at 8am .Anyone know what days they are offered?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 24, 2010)

Building 18 is about 1/3 around the loop on the outside. You cross the street, go between the buildings and pickup the walking path around the ponds and tennis courts, and past the pools to get to the lobby.  OR just follow the road around and walk thru the Lobby to get to the pools.

First Floor. Unit 2 "B" unit - the larger, 1 bdr deluxe with patio, full kitchen, and washer/dry in the foyer of the A&B units.


----------



## dixie (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone know what the closest building to the main pool (ovelooking the pool and activities would be)and clubhouse with an "elevator"?  Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 24, 2010)

The Wyndham units with the elevators are not the ones closest to the pools and activities. The Star Island walkup units are the closest ones. Inventory between the two is done on different computers.
The Wyndham reservation system assigns the Wyndham units; Star Island units are assigned by the developer/operator of Star Island.  Star Island is one of the very few Wyndham resorts NOT managed by Wyndham.

Building 18 - is about as close as it gets re: walking distance and has a view of the woods. Building 19 is further away, but has a view over the fountain in a pond. Building 22 overlooks the largest pond with a view of the tennis courts, pools in distance, and main building past all that. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 24, 2010)

This is the resort map, hopefully it can give you some guidance as to buildings...






There is a walking path between Bldgs 16 & 19 that leads past the water, between the tennis courts, directly to the pools; there are probably others, but this is the only one we used.


----------



## dixie (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the map. That is great! Anyone know the wyndham building numbers? Are they all at the back. Wondering about unit 25?
If that would be a good unit sort of near the pool?
thanks


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 25, 2010)

You guys (gals) are the BEST...This is GREAT info! Thanks so much for taking the time to post. Love the map!
Looks like I'm all set with the larger unit (except not the first floor...yuck. The ressie says that it doesn't guarantee location or view so I think there is wiggle room.) I'll probably ask for building 22 as I love water views and morning coffee on my balcony. 

Anyone know if all the B units have washer /dryers? And which buildings were rennovated? (I read that only some of the units have w/d and only some were rennovated a few years back)

Although this is a business trip in that I'm looking at real estate, since I have a Disney pass I'll also be trying to visit the parks every evening. I'm pretty excited about the tennis college tho...after a long hard winter without, I most assuredly could use a tune up.  BTW...would $5 be a good enough tip for the free lesson?


----------



## dixie (Apr 25, 2010)

*Who would I contact at wyndham if their info on their confirmation is incorrect?*

I booked a Wyndham resort, Star Island in Kissimee, I booked it since I will not have a car and their information states there is a grocery store .25 or 1/4 miles from the resort. Now I find out from the resort it is over a mile. so their information is incorrect. I can not walk easily to the grocery store. My decision to book this resort was based on the facts that were stated in their information and also on their confirmation.

Who should I call?

thanks for any help!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you checked with the resort to see if they have a shuttle, or what a cab would cost?  How are you getting to the resort?  If you are using a cab or a town car, ask how much they would charge for a grocery stop.


----------



## dixie (Apr 25, 2010)

yes they have no shuttle,not on bus route, and I haven't found a cab co. that will give me a direct answer.  I feel I was mislead by wyndham.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

Is this a timeshare exchange?

How are you getting to the resort?

Even if you can't get an answer over the phone, I can't imagine that cab fare would be more than $10.  If you can walk that far, you can always just use a cab to come back.


----------



## dixie (Apr 25, 2010)

yes, it is a timeshare .


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

I know it's a timeshare, but is it an EXCHANGE? - if so, the info. on your confirm is from the exchange Co., not the resort.  The exchange company issues the confirmation.

How are you getting to the resort?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2010)

Dixie-
Star Island is on Rt 192 and at mile marker 11 is the Avenue of the Stars which is where Star Island is in Kissimmee. Bus Route 55 travels east and west on Rt 192 and there are clearly marker bus stops along here.

Do a search for "Kissimmee bus route RT192" and you can find this info (along with ALL businesses in the area). Yes, there is a Public Supermarket a short distance down RT 192 - about 1/2 mile.  However, from your ts unit to the front door of the grocery, it is most likely closer to 1 mile.

No, I would not go to the Orlando area w/o renting a car; but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## dixie (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I know the information comes to the resort from the Wyndham computers. Only a few of their units are with wyndham  The correct information about the distance to the grocery, came from the resort itself. The incorrect info is not from the resort, from the Wyndham confirmation

So, can someone tell me who to discuss this with at Wyndham? Since their info. is incorect?
Thanks


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 25, 2010)

Dixie, I noticed that their onsite info says they have grocery delivery. I know that Wegoshop (I think that's what its called) delivers and everyone raves about them.  TGI Fridays is right at the entrance to the resort too. And you might even consider packing some food items in your suitcase.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a link to Kissimee We Go Shop

However, their Min. fee is $24, and a cab might be less.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2010)

Dixie -
Usually when I complain, I have a GOAL as to what I would like the other party to adjust to make me happy?  What do you want Wyndham to do?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

Dixie - I'm sorry, but I am not understanding you.  How did you make this reservation?

You can call Wyndham, and it might make you feel better, but they are not going to care about a 1/2 mile error.  It may be just a difference in perspective.  The resort may list the distance from their gate to the parking lot entrance by car, and you may be looking at the distance from the door of your unit, to the grocery store, walking.  Or a store that was closer may have closed - it could be lots of things.

Instead, I would spend my energy figuring out the easiest/cheapest way to get groceries.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi again, Dixie -  I looked at your old posts, and I looked at the resort webpage, and I think I figured a couple of things out.

First of all, I believe you rented from another owner, so your contract is with the owner, and not the resort.  If you feel that their has been a significant misrepresentation of this rental, your recourse is with the owner, not with the resort.

2nd - The resort has a convenience store on-site and that is undoubtedly the grocery store that is within "1/4 mile."  Unless the confirmation says there is a "major" grocery store within 1/4 mile, I don't think you have a case.

*How are you getting to the resort?*


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 26, 2010)

I just read that I might have to pay for internet access. Boy, I'm philosophically opposed to paying for internet.  Is this still a policy or has it changed? If I have to pay in my room is there at least a free computer room on site?


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a computer just off the resort lobby, by the fitness center entrance, for guest use.  I used it to print off boarding passes at no cost; there is a charge to use it for all other internet use, however.


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 26, 2010)

We stayed here last summer with a 3-year-old. It was a good value for the money (we used a bonus week through II), but much more of a party/spring break atmosphere than we're used to at timeshare properties. There was a DJ at the pool area most nights, a lot of noise, and a lot of drinking. The pool was also very crowded during the day. 

Overall? Certainly not a bad place, but know what you're getting into. We usually stay at a Marriott or a DVC in Orlando and it's definitely a way different vibe. More down-market and more party-oriented, but also an easier trade.


----------



## Breynz (Mar 26, 2013)

*Star Island Buidings Owned by Wyndham.*

Someone asked in this post which Buidings at Star Island were owned / used by Wyndham...The answer is:
Wyndham owns/ uses 8 buildings at Wyndham Star Island for reservations using Wyndham Points:
Building #’s:
12
18
19
20
21
23
25
28

Hope This Helps.


----------



## Mickey Moe (Mar 26, 2013)

Colorado Belle said:


> I just read that I might have to pay for internet access. Boy, I'm philosophically opposed to paying for internet.  Is this still a policy or has it changed? If I have to pay in my room is there at least a free computer room on site?



Stayed there last week and they have free wifi


----------



## Mickey Moe (Mar 26, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> We stayed here last summer with a 3-year-old. It was a good value for the money (we used a bonus week through II), but much more of a party/spring break atmosphere than we're used to at timeshare properties. There was a DJ at the pool area most nights, a lot of noise, and a lot of drinking. The pool was also very crowded during the day.
> 
> Overall? Certainly not a bad place, but know what you're getting into. We usually stay at a Marriott or a DVC in Orlando and it's definitely a way different vibe. More down-market and more party-oriented, but also an easier trade.



We were in building 14 and a few nights it was quite loud, called front desk to complain and they did nothing.


----------

